# Help: Platy clamped fins, stays at top of tank, skinny.. (pics included)



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

1. Size of tank? *10 gallons*

2. Water parameters *Not tested lately*
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature? *78 degrees f*

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? *FW*

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? *one month*

6. What fish do you have? *3 female mickey mouse platy 3 GloFish*How many are in your tank? *Total of 6* How big are they? *Platy are 1 1/2- 2 inches each and GloFish are about 1 inch each* How long have you had them? *Platys-3 weeks, GloFish-1 week*

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? *yes*

8. a. Any live plants? *yes* Fake plants? *yes*
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? *gravel*
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? *one wood hollow decor* 

9. a. Filtration? *yes*
b. Heater? *yes*

10. a. Lighting schedule? *yes* What lights are used? *florescent 30 watts total*
b. Any sunlight exposure? *a little from window* How long? *as long as the sun is out*

11. a. Water change schedule? *Once a week*
b. Volume of water changed? *25%*
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? *tap*
d. Water conditioner used? *yes*
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? *once a month*

12. Foods?
How often are they fed? *twice a day*

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? *clamped fins, skinny, stays at top corner of tank where plants are, when she does swim around it is irregular and jumpy.*
b. Appearance of poop? *not sure*
c. Appearance of gills? *normal I think, see pictures*

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? *no*
b. What meds were used? *n/a*

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.
*She is the orange platy that looks skinny*


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay, well the first problem is that you haven't had your water tested. Please do so. The ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels of your tank are important.

Has she had a drop of fry in the last two days?


----------

